
The hunt for an immutable, type safe data record in JavaScript - stephanos2k
https://blog.stephanbehnke.com/hunt-for-immutable-type-safe-record-in-javascript/
======
gcanti
> I was hooked on the idea of having a type safe data record that was also
> immutable

Me too, thus I wrote
[https://github.com/gcanti/tcomb](https://github.com/gcanti/tcomb)

~~~
stephanos2k
[Author here.]

That's very cool! But it's runtime checking only, right? I was aiming for
compile-time checking.

~~~
gcanti
Yep. However static and runtime type checking are not mutually exclusive.
Actually there's a TypeScript definition file included in the repo. Moreover
such a runtime type checking brings additional features like refinement types
and runtime type introspection

